# Smoked roast leg of lamb



## dieseltojo (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Folks,
I gave the WSM a 5 hour run to try out the recommended lighting method and all went well.  The hard part was to walk away and have a beer; it was only 8 o'clock am!  But I did as recommended; I reckon it had to be opening time somewhere in the world.
The leg was over 3 kg (6 lb), but not too big and I had it in a solid brine all night, dried it off, applied olive oil ,black pepper, cayenne ,and about a dozen garlic cloves cut into pockets.  A bit to much garlic.

Look away if you don't like your lamb well done.

Excuse the delux table.

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff282/dieseltojo/IMG_7725.jpg

I see pics of many lamb roasts pretty rare, but we like our lamb well done.

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff282/dieseltojo/IMG_7726.jpg


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

It certainly has a nice crust on the outside, but your right we like our lamb med/rare.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 11, 2011)

It looks good (to much garlic ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  lamb and garlic is a marriage fro haven) i love mine med my wife loves here dead like your lamb

well done


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 11, 2011)

Your lamb looks great to me. If you like it that way then you smoke it that way. But it looks fine to me.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks really good! my wife loves it well dont, but not this guy lol


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 11, 2011)

We eat our lamb on the pink side as well but what ever you prefer is what you should do. It's been a long time since I have made lamb. I might have to do some for the holidays.


----------



## skully (Dec 11, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> It looks good (to much garlic ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




never to much garlic......looks good


----------



## dieseltojo (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys,It sure was nice at the table, well worth the effort.


----------



## pellet (Dec 14, 2011)

I like my meats well done and the wife like hers rare so I am going to ry my first leg this week and hope for the best. I will go for something close to Diesltojo on the first try and work from there with more experience. Looks like its good though.


----------

